# Anyone get their puppy from Jandazz?



## Simonzz

Our Grover is lovely, now 14 months old, just wondering if anyone else out there has a Cockerpoo from Jandazz west Wales. Be nice to see if they are similar?


----------



## wilfiboy

There is someone in "Introductions" asking if anyone got there dog from Jandaz x


----------



## barrelman

*Stanleys from Jandaz*

My dog "Stanley " is from Jandaz. He's a few days short of 8th months old. I'll take some current photo and post. I'll also post parents details might be siblings


----------



## Simonzz

Brill be nice to see him!


----------



## Guest

mat janice here if you want to no were bros and sisters are email me and i will send all details to you i would also love a pic of him for website www.jandaz.co.uk cheers and good morning to all janice


----------



## barrelman

*Here's Stanley today aged 8 months*

This is my dog Stanley from Jandaz. We collected him from Jandaz on 30th July 2010 at the end of a weeks holiday with our touring caravan on the west coast of Wales. He was almost 10 weeks old and then and had to have his first car journey with us of almost 300 miles towing a caravan all the way back to Hull. Almost 8 hours later we arrived home!!!! He slept almost the whole way only waking to wimper which we worked out meant he needed a wee!!!! He's been great, he has got on well with everyone from day one including other dogs and animals. He was clearly well socialised from birth and has NEVER shown any aggression even when chastised by our 4 year old who often forgets hat sometimes he just likes to chill out and perhaps doesn't want cuddling like one of her toys!!! All in all extremely pleased.
Photos of Stanley are on the way to you via email Janice. Feel free to use them as you wish. We still check your site regularly. Our kids would love to see Stanley on there. He is a little hard to photograph though as he is so jet black


----------



## Guest

cheers mat janice xx


----------



## Curottofran

We just collected our puppy today. He is gorgeous and has a lovely playful temprement. Hope it continues


----------



## andy0

have you that is good what colour is he and is he american or english


----------



## Guest

hi francine lovely to meet your family today and gorgeous joya ? hope thats spelt right primo/murphy is a fantastic 2nd generation dog please keep him entire as he will be fabulous for producing 3rd generation puppies any questions please do not hesitate to ring or email me janice xxx


----------



## andy0

hi just seen him on jandaz site he is stunning


----------



## embee

Curottofran said:


> We just collected our puppy today. He is gorgeous and has a lovely playful temprement. Hope it continues


Look forward to seeing some pics...


----------



## j maree

Romeo............... please post more about generation puppies. My cockapoo is 1st generation. I bought without knowing anything about that. My sister had a cockapoo years ago in Calif. and she loved it. Always talked about how good a dog it was. I checked out some puppies here and there for 9 months and settled on a great cockapoo.


----------



## Guest

hi maree although i have been breeding cockapoos for 10 years i am no expert i have done 2nd generation with great success i think the last litter from winnie and bruno were all the best coated dogs ever better than F1s but then i have had the mixed litters were some look like spaniel and others poodles ,it is very exciting breeding cockapoos and i have my new boys and girls coming on for 3rd gens , although i did a bit of a boob !!and sold a fantastic dog puppy to francine (member on this site) but she says i can use him at stud for next generation when i learn how i will put pics on janice www.jandaz.co.uk


----------



## embee

A 1st generation (or F1) is a puppy from mating a cocker spaniel with a poodle. Subsequent generation cockerpoos (2nd, 3rd) is a puppy from mating a cockerpoo with a cockerpoo. With an F1 you generally get puppies that have 50% cocker and 50% poodle appearance (though not always). With 2nd and 3rd generation how puppies will turn out is less reliable, some may be much more like cocker, some more like poodle and some in between. An F1b puppy comes from mating a cockerpoo back to a poodle.


----------



## Guest

yes well explained mandy , one poiint it is not realy exeptable to breed cockapoo back to poodle may as well get a pure bred poodle dont youy think , i have booked 2 5th generation puppies from a breeder in america so excited janice x


----------



## embee

romeo said:


> yes well explained mandy , one poiint it is not realy exeptable to breed cockapoo back to poodle may as well get a pure bred poodle dont youy think , i have booked 2 5th generation puppies from a breeder in america so excited janice x


I'm not a breeder so it's not about whether I think it is acceptable. I was just explaining that is what some people do. I've seen this mostly with home breeders maybe where there isn't a suitable cockerpoo stud or where they have a cockerpoo that is more spaniel like and sheds so would like to have puppies that have some of the poodle characteristic brought back into the resulting puppies.


----------



## wilfiboy

I think with F1b thats fine as long as pups aren't advertised as F1 cockapoos, which I have seen,( and probably would nt have been told its only that I asked) as long as you know what you are getting. If you are looking for a cockapoo then thats what you want, I think some people are just trying to make maximum money knowing they can charge for a cockapoo .


----------



## embee

wilfiboy said:


> I think with F1b thats fine as long as pups aren't advertised as F1 cockapoos, which I have seen,( and probably would nt have been told its only that I asked) as long as you know what you are getting. If you are looking for a cockapoo then thats what you want, I think some people are just trying to make maximum money knowing they can charge for a cockapoo .


Same, I have no problem with an F1b. That's fine if that's what you want (more likely not to shed I suppose) and the puppies are described properly.


----------



## Guest

problem with breeding f1bs is that we should be thinking of the future of this wonderful x and aiming perhaps for 3, 4, 5 generations dont you think one day they may get recognision and as you say mandy not every one is honest and tells you what they have done ...


----------



## wilfiboy

Yeh i agree as far as cockapoo s are concerned aiming for recognition as a breed would be great ... depends who you meet as to whether you describe your dog as a cockapoo or a cross between a cocker and a poodle lol ... you can usually tell !!! But also mixed feelings between keeping cockapoos our secret sshhhh and spreading the word lol x


----------



## embee

I'm going for the secret shhhh option. I'm not sure I like the aim of f3, f4, f5 and eventually a breed in it's own right that breeds true and is KC recognised. Then we fall into the same trap as other pure breds with in-breeding, inherited problems and exaggerated features as people strive to attain the 'breed standard'. The beauty of an F1 or F2 cockerpoo is that it has hybrid vigour and a wide gene pool from the cocker and the poodle. I sometimes meet the occasional dog snob and I'm happy to describe Flo as a mutt - don't care, I just love my little purposeful cross breed/mutt/mongrel/cockerpoo/spoodle....


----------



## Guest

yes you have a good point mandy have thought that myself but they will be taken foreward as a breed 3 4 5 generations so lets help to do it properly and encourage other people to do so as well this forum will be a great help cheers janice


----------



## parapluie

I just don't like it when people are so angry and bitter about the whole "cockapoo" label. It is pretty ridiculous, I think. It isn't hurting them one bit if I don't call them simply a mutt. The whole purebred issue is one that I think people don't really understand but think that unless a dog is purebred they are bad dogs. Totally untrue, obviously, but unfortunately I come across it a lot. If anything, the dogs are generally healthier if they are NOT purebred because pure-bred is really just a mutation passed down from generation to generation to look one way. We had 2 purebred labs and they were wonderful dogs but it just isn't necessary and I think there is a lot of misinformation out there.


----------



## Guest

Wow ! all people i meet are wonderful about the cockapoo i think the mutt conseption has gone and people realize that they are stronger healthier and have what is called hibryd vigor that is why they are so popular "COCKAPOO RULES FOREVER" stand up and be counted dont give in to these sad people as i say to people all breeds are a cross bred god didnt make a rottweiler for you and a poodle for me he made dogs we made the breeds and lets face it america are far ahead of us but we must stick together and be positive about these wonderful little people


----------



## Monkey Man

Janice,

I have just joined so it is nice to see you on here.

We collected Dexter (Rodney) from you at the end of last October and he has been fantastic. I have to say that i was not too keen on getting a Cockapoo initially and had to be persuaded (forced?) by my wife but now I could not be happier with the wee man. He has even started walking on his back legs like Romeo without even being taught, funny but weird. He has just started getting a little bit "fruity" with his little toy dog so I expect I'll see a whole new side to him now. Thanks for sorting us out though.


----------



## JoJo

wilfiboy said:


> I think with F1b thats fine as long as pups aren't advertised as F1 cockapoos, which I have seen,( and probably would nt have been told its only that I asked) as long as you know what you are getting. If you are looking for a cockapoo then thats what you want, I think some people are just trying to make maximum money knowing they can charge for a cockapoo .


Hi all .. Interesting thread ..

Yes agree with Karen here.. I don't mind F1, F2, F3, F1B etc but as long as the breeder is advertising them for what they actually are. 

Did Janice say F5 .... very exciting ... from America .... pics please Janice when you get them


----------



## Guest

no jojo no american f5 should i be so luck i will have to get there on my own , got F3 s 2 girls im keeping janice


----------



## JoJo

romeo said:


> no jojo no american f5 should i be so luck i will have to get there on my own , got F3 s 2 girls im keeping janice


I am sure you can do it, F3 girls, what producing F4 puppies??? 

Now that I would love to see, must see pics. Good for you taking the breed forward generations, I am fed up with hearing/reading that second and further generations are not so healthy blar blar blar, which of course we know if untrue, its all about producing healthy puppies from the best of the best afterall.

Keep us posted on how the breeding goes ...


----------



## JulesB

I met a dog snog yesterday who had a gorgeous cocker spaniel who Betty was playing with and they asked me what she was and when I said a cockapoo I got a very sneery "is that what they are calling them these days" comment!!!! I just laughed and walked off, little do they know what they are missing!! I wouldn't be without my loving, intelligent and fun cockapoo and most people who meet her love her - so much so she's a bit of celebrity in Windsor and people remember her and not me!!!!

Will be interesting to see how the breeding of future generations goes as they are such lovely nature dogs.

x


----------



## wilfiboy

You usually get a very very positve reaction, which ofcourse you'd expect lol, I think the lady with the pedigree snobbiness was probably jealous x


----------



## weez74

I think it's the name - it brings out the snobbiness in people. If they were called something different, like a Shaggy Spaniel or something, I reckon people would be fine, but because the name is cute, people get very dismissive. 

TBH, I'm always wary of people's reactions and I always describe Rosie as a Cocker Spaniel crossed with a Poodle and then say 'they're sometimes called cockapoos'. Maybe I should just come out of the closet and announce myself as a PROUD COCKAPOO OWNER!


----------



## weez74

JulesB said:


> I met a dog snog yesterday


I spent so long trying to work out what a dog snog was - I thought it must be your name for a really good looking, male dog owner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I only just realised that it was a typo - DOG SNOB! Right? Or was I right with dog snog?


----------



## parapluie

weez74 said:


> I spent so long trying to work out what a dog snog was - I thought it must be your name for a really good looking, male dog owner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I only just realised that it was a typo - DOG SNOB! Right? Or was I right with dog snog?


ahahahah I read it and assumed snob too... we don't snog here, or do we?


----------



## lady amanda

lol hopefully everyone snogs now and then


----------



## Tressa

I realise this thread was started a while ago but just came across it today. Our Teddy is a Jandaz pup and was 1 year old on St Patricks Day. We just love him to bits, he is a real character, loves people and other dogs. He is just such a good wee soul - just settles down when we are quiet and comes absolutly alive when there is anything going on, like granddaughter coming in from school, etc. We have never been dog owners before and find it an amazing experience.


----------



## JoJo

Jules .. where did you get Betty Boo from? ... she is a cute looking cockapoo, is she first generation? .... must admit I am still sat here giggling about the DOG SNOG.... 

Be proud to own a cockapoo... I think only cool people should own cockapoos.. they are the best pets in the world


----------



## marzy

i totally agree....

also i dont mind being a dog snob or having a dog snog!!!!!!!!
lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

as long as its from a cockerpoo......
now thats being a snob tee hee
x marzy


----------



## Fifi's mum

Hi there,

yes I got FIFI from Jandaz she is now 15 months old and is a wonderful little dog! I will be posting photos soon. I have delayed as been poorly myself! Grover is lovely and looks very much like FIFI who is also Black with a white chest. Tracyxxx


----------



## wilfiboy

Look forward to seeing himx


----------



## Tressa

Fifi's mum said:


> Hi there,
> 
> yes I got FIFI from Jandaz she is now 15 months old and is a wonderful little dog! I will be posting photos soon. I have delayed as been poorly myself! Grover is lovely and looks very much like FIFI who is also Black with a white chest. Tracyxxx


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Hazelnut

*my Cockapoo Tilly from Jandaz born 17/05/10*

Hi everyone

This is Tilly my little girl born 17 May 2010, she is from Jandaz. Tilly is the sister of Stanley (Barrelman). They don't look very similar Stanley is quite curly and Tilly just has a wave to her coat. I am so happy I have her, she is absolutely adorable. Would love to hear from any Cockapoo owners especially any Jandaz Cockapoo owners. Tilly's dad is called Pablo and is a red Poodle and her mum is a black Spaniel. Tilly looks very similar to her mum xx
View attachment 299


View attachment 300


View attachment 301


----------



## barrelman

Hazelnut said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> This is Tilly my little girl born 17 May 2010, she is from Jandaz. Tilly is the sister of Stanley (Barrelman). They don't look very similar Stanley is quite curly and Tilly just has a wave to her coat. I am so happy I have her, she is absolutely adorable. Would love to hear from any Cockapoo owners especially any Jandaz Cockapoo owners. Tilly's dad is called Pablo and is a red Poodle and her mum is a black Spaniel. Tilly looks very similar to her mum xx
> View attachment 299
> 
> 
> View attachment 300
> 
> 
> View attachment 301


Hello you found us! Have fun on the forum


----------



## Tressa

Hi welcome to the forum. Teddy is a Jandaz puppy - maybe I should say 'dog' now that he is a year old but he still seems like a puppy to me! I will need to ask Romeo (Janice from Jandaz) what his mum and dads names are. He was born on 17th March last year and was orignally called Beau. Granddaughter felt he looked like a teddybear, so Teddy he became! Just wondered if he was related to either of the others here. We are becoming quite a wee gathering of Jandaz cockerpoos.


----------



## barrelman

Sure Janice will be letting us know. Perhaps ours are half brothers with Pablo as Dad.


----------



## Guest

hello jandaz addicts !! haha  tressa hi to you in scotland beau aka teddy is american his dad is teddy and mum is zeezee mini poodle would love to see pics of him please to my email address through website , 

Hazelnut are you hayley c ? with bella ? good job i keep a log of all my people and jandaz little ones 

Would love to have a JANDAZ get together what do you all think ??

Happy Romeo


----------



## Curottofran

Wow all the gorgeous Jandaz babies. My Beautiful Murphy was 5 months yesterday and is beautiful. He looks milk a big red bear now Janice!!!! Murphys dad is Bruno and his mum is The beautiful Winnie.
We would love to have a get together. Hope that you are well xx


----------



## Hazelnut

romeo said:


> hello jandaz addicts !! haha  tressa hi to you in scotland beau aka teddy is american his dad is teddy and mum is zeezee mini poodle would love to see pics of him please to my email address through website ,
> 
> Hazelnut are you hayley c ? with bella ? good job i keep a log of all my people and jandaz little ones
> 
> Would love to have a JANDAZ get together what do you all think ??
> 
> Happy Romeo


Hi Janice

Yes I am am Hayley C who had Bella (now Tilly). I am so pleased that I was recommended to you, Tilly really is perfect in every way. Everywhere I go people comment how pretty she is, how soft her coat is, compliments all the time. I cannot speak highly enough of you as a breeder and cockapoos in general, they really are fab. I am always giving out your name and website. I would have another one if I didn't work full time. Tilly is so lucky she is looked after whilst I am at work by my parents or my sister and her family, no one minds as she is totally odourless and does not shed any hair, low maintenance I think it is called. I will continue to spread the word for Jandaz Cockapoos xx ps: Would love a reunion but Wales is such a long way!! Maybe Charlie could courier you all to Hertfordshire lol. Say a big hi to Kyrie, she was great!!


----------



## amym

I have two cockapoos, and our oldest was from Jandaz. He was called Sammy but we renamed him Taffy to preserve his Welsh roots! He was 2 in March. Our other cockapoo (Rufus, 11 months) was from a breeder closer to Hertfordshire, where we live.

Taffy is a poodle x cockapoo - so effectively a cockapoopoo! He's got a fantastically curly coat and much longer legs than Rufus, who is a cocker spaniel x poodle. Taff is also very poodle-like in his behaviour - he likes to prance about the house and walk on his back legs.


----------



## The old Badger

I have two cockapoos from Jandaz. Seren who is 2 and Dougie who was originally Rupert is 10 months. Fantastic dogs with great personalities get lots of comments when out with them both. Dougie is the bigger of the two and it is Seren that lots of people think is the puppy.


----------



## cotswoldwife

I've just found this forum - and thought this would be a good thread to start on! I have a very lovely jandaz boy called Tosca (was called Socks) who I got at the end of October, and will be 9 months old on Wednesday. 

Just over the past couple of weeks I seem to have met hundreds of cockapoos out and about in Gloucestershire where I live - they always have so much fun together!

Tosca's an absolute darling - Hopefully I've copied a picture below, so you can judge for yourself.


----------



## kendal

ooo i love his name Tosca where did you get it ?


----------



## Tressa

Love the photo - looks like he is wearing a flower in his hair Gorgeous boy.


----------



## caradunne

Lovely photo of your gorgeous boy - I went to see Tosca a couple of years ago, wonderful opera, great name.
x


----------



## cotswoldwife

Thanks everybody - he is rather scrumptious! He is indeed named after the opera - but mainly because we thought it was a cute name....


----------



## iwantone

Hi
I'm new here and am desperate for a Cockerpoo. Having done lots of research I know I want to get one that's parents have had all the tests.
I have emailed Jandaz as they have a lovely apricot boy on their website, and they have responded saying he is 10 weeks old and their courier is in the area and can deliver him on Wednesday. I've always been very aware that you should see the parents first, so am very surprised they have offered this to me. Does anyone have any views on this?
Many thanks


----------



## embee

iwantone said:


> Hi
> I'm new here and am desperate for a Cockerpoo. Having done lots of research I know I want to get one that's parents have had all the tests.
> I have emailed Jandaz as they have a lovely apricot boy on their website, and they have responded saying he is 10 weeks old and their courier is in the area and can deliver him on Wednesday. I've always been very aware that you should see the parents first, so am very surprised they have offered this to me. Does anyone have any views on this?
> Many thanks


Lots of people on this forum have lovely dogs from Jandaz but that aside and answering your question as a general scenario...

Has the breeder asked you lots of questions about the home you will be giving the puppy? Have they given you enough information about the puppy, coat type and it's temperament etc for you to be sure this is the right puppy for you? What happens if the puppy arrives and you are not happy? Please don't tell me it's 'cash on delivery' :-(

Personally I wouldn't be happy to take a puppy this way. I would want to visit the breeder, see what the puppy is like in terms of temperament and coat etc first hand before committing, see the mum and watch the puppy interacting with mum and any litter mates. Most breeders also want to meet prospective owners to be sure puppy will be going to a good home, many breeders in the UK just wouldn't 'deliver' a puppy. I know puppies are shipped in the US but it's a much bigger place, I think in the UK there has to be compelling reasons to have a puppy 'delivered'.


----------



## wilfiboy

Is it too far for you to visit Iwantone? so you could check that the pup is for you. Are there no breeders nearer if it s a problem x


----------



## redcockapoo

iwantone said:


> Hi
> I'm new here and am desperate for a Cockerpoo. Having done lots of research I know I want to get one that's parents have had all the tests.
> I have emailed Jandaz as they have a lovely apricot boy on their website, and they have responded saying he is 10 weeks old and their courier is in the area and can deliver him on Wednesday. I've always been very aware that you should see the parents first, so am very surprised they have offered this to me. Does anyone have any views on this?
> Many thanks


Sounds as if they want to make a sale more than they care who gets their puppy!


----------



## iwantone

Thanks, we are in Newton Abbot (South West) they are in the West Wales, so it is quite a way to travel, but I think I would be happier to see the puppy with it's parents. I only emailed her this morning asking about the pup and what health checks the parents had and she responded saying her courier was in the area!! I just thought it was strange for a breeder to offer this, when most people recommend seeing the parents. She hasn't asked me any questions, although in my email I did tell her about us. I haven't found any breeders that are closer, and I really want to make sure the parents have had the DNA tests not just the BVA test. 
We went to see some Cocker Spaniel at the weekend, and the breeder had both the mum and dad and they were both lovely, but my Husband wasn't sure.
I think I'll keep looking, and maybe even go up to Wales to see for myself.
If anyone knows of any breeders in the South West, please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## wilfiboy

Check Marzy s thread about cockapoo s in Devon that maybe some help x


----------



## embee

iwantone said:


> If anyone knows of any breeders in the South West, please let me know.
> Thanks


If you can go and take a look at the puppy in Wales then that's best. If hubby wasn't sure having visited a breeder with both lovely parents available to view then why would he accept a puppy that just arrives on the doorstep???

Also take a look at this link http://www.breedersonline.co.uk/puppies-for-sale.asp?breed=Cockapoo for available puppies. You can also try Preloved http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.listadverts/keyword-cockapoo/250815e9.html and if you join you can set up a daily email alerts with any new cockapoo ads placed so you are first to see them.


----------



## iwantone

thanks wilfiboy, will do.


----------



## Guest

Hi friends?
Must just relate some thing i was told once from a top breeder and show kennels "IF THEY ARNT TALKING ABOUT YOU , YOUR NOT DOING IT RIGHT !SO I MUST BE DOING VERY WELL " HAHA  and another point take a look at the viewings for who has a puppy from jandaz !! very interesting .


----------



## lady amanda

I just wanted to mention, these forums are all just about nice and friendly conversation, no one has tried to trash you Janice, it's just their opinion. I personally wouldn't want a dog shipped either...too stressfull for the pup. 
People love the dogs they have gotten from you for sure...it is all over here, but people are able to give their opinion on what they feel. No one is trying to steal a sale from you. just looking to give some advice. that is what all of us regulars on here try to do...give advice. it is all in our opinions as we all just love the cockapoo so much. none of us are here to sell anything or to preach, just to give our opinions and help out all other cockapoo owners. it is a friendly and fun forum. no need to get upset, Again, I would have given the same advice that I would not have wanted my puppy shipped. I drove to go and get her.
As you daughter was talking about having had one of her dogs shipped....it was a show dog and blood lines I assume were important as the dog was going to be in show.
Alot of people don't show their dogs ( I don't) so it was other things I was considering when getting my own dog. 
Everything is an opinion and not written in stone, people all have different views and if they don't happen to match with yours.....as some on here don't and mine haven't matched with yours either at times...it is not a personal attack, but an opinion.


----------



## embee

and let's just go back to Iwantone's post and question to be clear, which is not to do with an individual breeder but a general point...

What do we feel about picking out a puppy via web or email picture then the puppy being delivered within days??? Puppies by mail order? I personally feel that it is a practise that should not be supported or offered in the UK unless there are very compelling reasons.


----------



## Dylansmum

I think that it is very risky to purchase a pup without seeing it. Half the fun of getting a puppy is choosing one that fits with your taste in terms of personality and temperament. Before I got Dylan, I wanted a papillon and looked for one about a year old to rehome. I found one that sounded perfect and went to visit. He turned out to be nervous, unfriendly and completely unappealing. Yet some of the other papillons in the house were great and would have been fine. Again, when we looked at Dylan's litter (we had first choice of the whole bunch) we ruled out the runt who was very quiet and withdrawn and a couple of the others who were too manic. So if you don't view, you are taking a big chance that the puppy will not really be the most appealing to you. That is also an advantage of viewing the pups when they are nearly ready to go, as very young pups will not give you the same insight into their character. Unfortunately lots of breeders have such demand that you have to reserve very young.
I also think that from the pup's point of view, it is traumatic to be taken from the litter and shipped by courier. It is far better for them to go straight to their new owner's lap for a cuddle on the way home, so that bonding can begin straight away.


----------



## Dylansmum

Fallon, it is possible to have an opinion without being rude. We don't do rude on this forum.


----------



## Dylansmum

fallon said:


> Lady Amanda where do you get that vulgar term shipped?
> 
> So you assumed!!!I feel people do to much of this and don't get the facts right.
> 
> You assumed again! My mother does not work like that. So don't wittiness with your mouth what you don't see with your own eyes.


These are not opinions - these ARE personal attacks.


----------



## wilfiboy

Ditto, I agree Helen and if my following is post is deemed as being rude then I apologise inadvance but I feel that I have not replied on a couple of occaisions when some posts have comes across as argumentative and aggressive. I feel that Romeo has posted in this vein before and I reaaly dont think there is any need... if my post is removed then I can totally understand as this is not what we want for our site and I hope that it continues to be friendly, informal and helpful x


----------



## Dylansmum

fallon said:


> so what your saying is i cant Defend myself. iv got to just except what people assume.


I don't really want to comment on this thread anymore as this is not the kind of atmosphere that we want on the forum. I will just add that we all try to communicate both information and opinions in a pleasant and helpful manner. A sense of humour is also helpful. Defence is only needed if you are attacked and we don't do that.


----------



## lady amanda

WOW!!
I am not sure what to say, I know so many wonderful people on this site, I am shcocked by this to say the least.

Thank you Helen and Karen, Karen, I too had held my tongue before when posts were made in this vein, I just was trying to keep the informative and jovial feeling that this site has always had.

I was not attacking your mother, so please don't "assume" that I was. I said that about the sale as I did not want her to feel like any person was personally attacking her. 

I enjoy this site fully, if anything I have said here needs to be deleted for being seen as me not adhering to the rules of the I love cockapoos website then I understand.

I love this site and my attempt was to keep it the way that it has been since I started.


----------



## lady amanda

it wasn't what was said fallon, but how it was said. 
I am the one who used the word shipped remember.
remember the web is a global forum. I call it shipped when you send anything anywhere.
no one said you couldn't say what you feel....it is all about delivery.


----------



## embee

fallon said:


> Yes and I also was shocked by what was said. Using the word shipped as if we are shipping cars. I found that rude and a term I dont use and found offensive. But it's ok for you to say what you feel. But I can't.


Oh for heavens sake - 'shipping' is just a term. Definition "The act or business of transporting goods."

Shall those of us who enjoy the friendly, supportive aspects of this forum all agree to abandon this thread at this point?

Fallon and Romeo there are plenty of other forums out there where the members are happy to brawl but I think you know that all ready!


----------



## kendal

i have unfortunately had to close this thread, the written word can often be interpreted differently than the spoken. i do not believe that anyone intentionally hurt anyones feeling, i hope everything can go back to normal.


----------

